
A House by the Park: chronology of the design and construction of a modern home - mshafrir
http://www.ahousebythepark.com/journal/
======
nostromo
Seeing someone build an amazing house for $1mm is interesting, but I get a
bigger kick out of reading tinyhousedesign.com -- where people build very very
small houses for a few thousand bucks. Something about the DIY nature and
anti-consumerism of it all really excites me.

------
mshafrir
FYI this is the founder/CEO of Newsvine

